# Making a mounting for the 3 jaw chuck to be mounted in the tail stock Morse 5



## stuarth44 (Oct 13, 2020)

Not my idea but one that came from cutting-edge engineering Australia it is to mount a chuck free spinning in the Morse taper of the tail stock
Material is 6061 T6 the Groove a cup for another job but flagging the job because I no longer build boats it was for a tubeformer inch and a quarter


----------



## stuarth44 (Oct 13, 2020)

stuarth44 said:


> Not my idea but one that came from cutting-edge engineering Australia it is to mount a chook free spinning in the Morse taper of the tail stock
> Material is 6061 T6 the Groove a cup for another job but flagging the job because I no longer build boats it was for a tubeformer inch and a quarter


Please excuse my dictation it's all over the place but I guess you understand


----------



## Martin W (Oct 13, 2020)

Hi Stuart
Looks great.
Question, What would the chuck be used for on the tailstock? I would think it may pull the part from the jaws if it is not perfectly concentric? (edit, I mean the part not being concentric not the chuck. The two chucks would be fighting against each other? )
Cheers
Martin


----------



## stuarth44 (Oct 13, 2020)

take a look here Martin. for me it is just an exercise, to set the m5 taper is hit and miss to set the compound at 1.5073  , well not possible, so just have run the tool on the compound  til it hits the major diametre, unless someone has a better idea,


----------



## brino (Oct 13, 2020)

I have see the free-spinning tailstock chuck a couple times on the interweb, and thought it an interesting idea for tail-stock support for items that do not lend to the traditional centre hole, or inside/outside cone support.



Martin W said:


> What would the chuck be used for on the tailstock? I would think it may pull the part from the jaws if it is not perfectly concentric? (edit, I mean the part not being concentric not the chuck. The two chucks would be fighting against each other? )



Astute observation Martin. I had not thought of that.
Perhaps a four-jaw tailstock chuck and the work-piece set up with a dial indicator to be sure......

-brino


----------



## mmcmdl (Oct 13, 2020)

I used a tailstock chuck years back in a very large American Pacemaker . I was making film roll up tubes for Dupont and needed to chuck on the ID of the tubes . They were about 8"s in diameter . They do have their uses !


----------



## Winegrower (Oct 13, 2020)

I think i would use a tailstock chuck quite a bit, and I have the 5” chuck from the dividing head that could work for this.   Oh man, another project.


----------



## Martin W (Oct 13, 2020)

stuarth44 said:


> take a look here Martin. for me it is just an exercise, to set the m5 taper is hit and miss to set the compound at 1.5073  , well not possible, so just have run the tool on the compound  til it hits the major diametre, unless someone has a better idea,


Hi Stuart , Cool Project for sure.
I have chucked up a Morse taper #5 drill in the chuck to set the compound angle with a dial indicator. Worked well for my project.
Cheers
Martin


----------



## Papa Charlie (Oct 13, 2020)

If I understand correctly, we are talking a live center that utilizes a chuck instead of a center. I can see the logic and the use of this.
Some key factors would be supporting all that weight and remaining true. A double set of bearing pressed onto the MT chuck then pressed into the chucks backing plate. A 3 jaw, unless it is adjustable, may through the piece out of alignment with the head stock so a 4 jaw would be of more value in my thinking. But you would have the ability to ensure that every part is properly aligned between head and tail stock.

If I also understand this correctly, you question revolves around creating the correct taper to form the MT and ensure a proper fit into the tails stock. With a little math, you should be able to find the max and min diameters at a specific point along the MT shaft. Once you have the values, you could use a dial indicator to measure the stocks alignment or misalignment if you will by adjusting the tail stock to create the taper.

If you don't want to offset the tail stock and use the compound, place the dial indicator on the compound with the tool away from the part and measure the difference over the travel ensuring you are following using the correct distance. Again that can be monitored by another dial indicator.

You could run a test piece and using some blueing, check the fit in your tail stock before cutting the actual part.

I hope I understood your question correctly. If not, disregard.


----------



## stuarth44 (Oct 13, 2020)

thanks all, I   allready found the table
the  chuck is an idler really so it could all be made in 6061 t6, no steel where i live, cannot see I,d need the taper/axle  in 45/40 or 41/40?


----------

